# wifi wont toggle on, on jellycandy v1.3



## frnkwlf (Jun 21, 2011)

So my WiFi stopped working on my fire. I was in process of downloading jelly candy v1.4 where it just hung (using WiFi tether from my jb nexus). Toggle won't even stay 'on' or show nearby networks. I reflashed jb and even went back to cm9 with no luck. Thoughts / ideas?


----------



## frnkwlf (Jun 21, 2011)

Update, went to full amazon stock, still no WiFi. Time for warranty claim


----------

